# Gainesville Rabbit Rescue



## slavetoabunny (Mar 27, 2010)

I enjoy sharing all of the precious bunnies that are lucky enough to find their way to us, so I thought I would start this blog to keep everyone updated on our activities. If anyone sees a rabbit that they may be interested in adopting, please let me know.

These are pictures of two rabbits that we pulled from the same shelter that we got all the babies from. These poor rabbits have the worst case of scabies that our vet has seen on a rabbit. Scabies is transferable to humans, so their foster mom has to "gown up" in a plastic trash bag and wear gloves while administering meds. They are also severely malnourished. Fortunately, they are now safe with GRR and will be lovingly nursed back to health and be put up for adoption.

















The pictures do not do the severity of their condition justice.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 27, 2010)

Here is a happier story for everyone. Marty (white rabbit) was being fostered by a wonderful couple who decided to adopt him and wanted a companion. We had a bunny date and Jojo (now named Molly) was the lucky girl chosen to be his wife. I think Molly is happy with the decision!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 27, 2010)

BTW....if you aren't already, please become a fan of Gainesville Rabbit Rescue on Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?filter=nf#!/pages/Gainesville-FL/Gainesville-Rabbit-Rescue/87344371882?ref=ts


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 28, 2010)

Our special boy Spencer was adopted today!!! Congratulations to Liz on her foster failure.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 28, 2010)

One question?? what is Scabies?? It looks so gross, Poor bunnies


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 28, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> One question?? what is Scabies?? It looks so gross, Poor bunnies



Here is a link to scabies in humans:

https://health.google.com/health/ref/Scabies


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 28, 2010)

Poor buns, they are so lucky to have been saved by GRR!!! I can't wait to follow your blog and watch buns find new homes.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 28, 2010)

Spencer is so cute! I feel so sorry for the scabies bunnies


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 29, 2010)

Isn't Tinkerbelle one of the most adorable Lionheads you've ever seen? Tinkerbelle is looking for her forever home. We also need to find her a new foster family, as her current home cannot foster her anymore. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15761244?recno=4


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 30, 2010)

Meet Poopsie.I am currently bunnysitting for Poopsie for another foster, who is on vacation. Poopsie is a 6 month old female, recently spayed. She is such a delightful rabbit! She is so well-behaved and easy to handle. She even let me trim the fur around her pooper (had some matted feces) without moving. Poopsie is excellent with her litterbox and very tidy in her cage. She is so much fun when she comes out for playtime; running, binking, playing with toys, etc. She is also a great cuddler and you never have to chase her to pick her up. I LOVE this rabbit!!!


----------



## Amy27 (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh those poor bunny's. I just want to pick them up and love them. 

All the buns are adorable. I love the pic Tinkerbelle with her bow. Really wants to make me put a bow in my Lionheads hair. But I think she would have me for a long time. 

I added the rescue to my Facebook.

ETA: Just wanted to say I love the idea of you adding a blog for the resuce. We can never see to many bun pictures and you never know who will fall in love with one.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Amy. You can never tell when someone may form a bond through a photo and bio. I've transported as far as S. Carolina before.

PS...Tinkerbelle's current foster mom is a professional groomer and can't resist putting bows in her hair, lol!!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 31, 2010)

If I lived closer! I would take her! She is such an dang cutie! I love her bow in her mane!! inkbouce::inlove:inkbouce::biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 1, 2010)

She's Beautiful. I wish I lived in Florida.

Susan


----------



## luna21 (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh my godness, she is soo adorable, especially with that little pink bow in her hair:biggrin2: I wish i could have her, hope she finds a deserving forever home


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 2, 2010)

What a bunch of lucky bunnies to have found you guys! And yay, congrats to Spencer!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 2, 2010)

How are all the babies doing? Did they get their toys?

Kat:bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 2, 2010)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> How are all the babies doing? Did they get their toys?
> 
> Kat:bunnydance:


The babies are thriving and are active little stinkers (who are very spoiled with LOTS of toys to play with!). Thanks for checking up on them.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 2, 2010)

Well my week of bunsitting Poopsie has turned into a nursing assignment. Poopsie was eating her greens, but no pellets and little hay and her poops were big piles of mush. I took her to the vet yesterday and she had a big molar spur, which they trimmed. They also tested her poops and didn't find any parasites and ruled out any blockages. The vet said that the mushy poops may be due to her not getting enough fiber (not eating her pellets and hay). Today, she is still not eating so I am syringing her Critical Care 3x per day and giving her some metacam. She is drinking, so I don't have to give fluids. Fortunately, she is a very easy rabbit to force-feed and I get most of it in her. She has been taking 3-4 3ml syringes per feeding. Poopsie is out for playtime right now and running around just fine.

Poopsie foster mom is supposed to pick her up today or tomorrow. I am going to suggest letting her stay here until she is back on her feet, since the fosterer is new to bunnies and doesn't have any experience in feeding Critical Care. Also, Poopsie may have to go back to the vet Monday and the fosterer lives 30 miles away.

Just another day in rescue!! Please keep Poopsie in your thoughts.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought Poopsie was turning the corner. She ate pellets last night and polished off all the hay in her box. Since, I fed her this morning she hasn't touched any of her pellets or the new hay I put out.

I fed her Critical Care again and also another dose of Metacam. The Metacam seems to really help. I wonder if her mouth is still hurting her. Poopsie is still pooping, but it's mushy. If she isn't better by Monday she will go back to the vet.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 6, 2010)

Some of you may remember my posting a few months ago about Penuche, a rabbit that we rescued that had a horrible case of ear mites. Well Penuche just made the cover of Critter Magazine!!! His story is on page 3 right under the table of contents. Check it out!


----------



## The-Family-O (Apr 6, 2010)

She is SO adorable!!! (my husband is shaking his head no....lol)


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 8, 2010)

Another picture of our adorable Penuche:


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 8, 2010)

Adorable picture! Tough life being a spoiled bunny.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 8, 2010)

Poopsie was so hilarous this morning. I've been witholding greens because she was having some mushy poops. This morning when I was serving the other buns their salads, Poopsie started thumping at me! I gave in and gave her a few sprigs of parsley.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 9, 2010)

ullhair:We just got a call from the shelter. They have a rabbit that just had 7 babies and have to be transferred to rescue. We are so full and have to figure out where to put them. I know it's only 10:00 in the morning, but I think I need to start happy hour early.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 9, 2010)

The good news is that we found a foster home for mama and the babies. The bad news is that it's two hours away from us. Now just need to arrange for transport. I usually do transports, but have events both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 9, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I enjoy sharing all of the precious bunnies that are lucky enough to find their way to us, so I thought I would start this blog to keep everyone updated on our activities. If anyone sees a rabbit that they may be interested in adopting, please let me know.


I'm glad you started a blog


----------



## Flopsy (Apr 9, 2010)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> The good news is that we found a foster home for mama and the babies.Â  The bad news is that it's two hours away from us.Â  Now just need to arrange for transport.Â  I usually do transports, but have events both Saturday and Sunday.



Two hours which direction?:biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 9, 2010)

The foster home is in Lake Wales. I believe we have a transport. The bunny community is so awesome!


----------



## Flopsy (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome. If any part of the transport falls through I'm in the same county.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Ashley! I may call on you in about 4 months when we need to transport the babies back here for their spay/neuters.:hug:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 11, 2010)

Poopsie was finally well enough to return to her foster mom. I drove her home on Thursday and then picked up Star. Star needed a spay and her foster mom lives around 1 1/2 hours from the vet. Star was spayed on Friday and will stay here until sometime next week.

I was told that she was aggressive, but I just don't see it. She has never so much as lunged at me. The first night I had her, I clipped her nails and she just laid there. She is a total snuggle-bug too!

Star had a slow recovery from her spay. Up until this morning, I was having to CC her. Finally, this afternoon, I caught her eating hay and she has been far more alert and active. We even have binkies! It's hard to tell from the photos, but she has the most beautiful pale blue eyes.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 11, 2010)

Good to hear Poopsie recovered and went back home. 

Star is beautiful! I love her markings :inlove:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 11, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Good to hear Poopsie recovered and went back home.
> 
> Star is beautiful! I love her markings :inlove:


Thanks! Star's pictures do not begin to do her justice. She is so stunning.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 12, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> ullhair:We just got a call from the shelter. They have a rabbit that just had 7 babies and have to be transferred to rescue. We are so full and have to figure out where to put them. I know it's only 10:00 in the morning, but I think I need to start happy hour early.


I just heard that one of the babies passed away and there is one more that isn't doing well. Poor babies, but I guess you have to expect that with large litters. The rest seem to be doing well.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 12, 2010)

I hope the rest of the litter makes it!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Myia. I not sure if it makes a difference, but their foster mom is a nurse.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 13, 2010)

I would think that this rabbit would be adopted fast; very very cute and a good personality too!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 14, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I hope the rest of the litter makes it!


Only two babies left. :sad:


----------



## hln917 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm sorry.



Star reminds me of the Phathom from Phathom of the Opera!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 14, 2010)

Only one baby left. The foster mom is devastated. We keep telling her it isn't her fault. She is an awesome rabbit mom and sometimes these things just happen. I'm sure the mom wasn't being taken care of properly while she was pregnant. I'm so sad. Even though the last thing we needed were 7 more babies, we love them all the same and mourn the loss of these tiny lives.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 14, 2010)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=54105&forum_id=1&highlight=truffles

I am so sad to report that we had to have Truffles PTS today. She went into the vet for a check-up today and she had a large tumor and some abcesses. We tried so hard for her and this was a partcularly sad loss.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 14, 2010)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=54105&forum_id=1&highlight=truffles
> 
> I am so sad to report that we had to have Truffles PTS today.Â  She went into the vet for a check-up today and she had a large tumor and some abcesses.Â  We tried so hard for her and this was a partcularly sad loss.



:sad::cry1:

Thats all at least she knew love did yall ever go after the owners?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 14, 2010)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> slavetoabunny wrote:
> 
> 
> > http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=54105&forum_id=1&highlight=truffles
> ...


Thanks Kat. I was never able to get all the people involved to write letters for me attesting to her condition. I didn't have enough to pursue it.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 20, 2010)

I needed to move Star out of her x-pen in the guest room since my mom is arriving tomorrow for a visit. I bought a 48"x30" dog crate for her. It's plenty roomy and I think she's happy. Now she has a room with a view and gets more attention being in the main bunny room.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 23, 2010)

No one can accuse GRR of spoiling our foster bunnies! This is Penuche:


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 23, 2010)

What a HANDSOME bunny! Oh my!


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 24, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> No one can accuse GRR of spoiling our foster bunnies! This is Penuche:


:inlove:What a cute pic... bunny I should say..


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 24, 2010)

For those of you who don't remember Penuche, this is what he looked like when we took him in:






He's come a long way and is ready for his furever home.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 24, 2010)

Aww, He looks so relaxed laying there (what is that he is laying on?) Is it safe for him to eat? Just curious....

Anyway, My real question is how is his personality? He looks like a sweetie


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 24, 2010)

Penuche is laying in clover that was planted especially for the bun-buns by his foster mom. I've been told that he is a total love-bug.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh okay, How nice for them to have their very own fresh clover :thumbup

Isn't it amazing how they can still trust a human after being so neglected or abused?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 24, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Oh okay, How nice for them to have their very own fresh clover :thumbup
> 
> Isn't it amazing how they can still trust a human after being so neglected or abused?


It just shows you how resilient these wonderful animals are! They just bask in the love and attention.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 8, 2010)

Patti, I notice you have a bunny cage up on a table. You prefer that over keeping it on the ground?

Any updates for these guys? I know I said this before but I love Star's markings :inlove:And for some reason I am fond of Penuche. I so don't need anymore bunnies.....


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 8, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Patti, I notice you have a bunny cage up on a table. You prefer that over keeping it on the ground?
> 
> Any updates for these guys? I know I said this before but I love Star's markings :inlove:And for some reason I am fond of Penuche. I so don't need anymore bunnies.....



In the bunny room (formerly known as my Florida room) I need to keep the fosters off the floor so Sparky and Scooter can't go nose to nose. I have two custom cages that hubby made and the dog crate I had to buy for an emergency foster because my guest room was needed, for well, a guest. I do have some news and will update tomorrow. Stay tuned.................

Penuche is a wonderful bunny, are you sure you don't want him?


----------



## luvthempigs (May 9, 2010)

```
Penuche is a wonderful bunny, are you sure you don't want him?
```

Staying tuned!And, You are bad Patti.....


----------



## MikeScone (May 9, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> In the bunny room (formerly known as my Florida room)


So, how come people in Florida have Florida Rooms, and I've lived in New York all my life and never met anyone in New York with a New York Room?

(Although, come to think of it, maybe I do - it's messy, crowded, filled with stuff I don't know what to do with, and my son used to live there but he's moved away...)


----------



## luvthempigs (May 9, 2010)

LOL! Mike, You bring up a good point :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 9, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> ```
> Penuche is a wonderful bunny, are you sure you don't want him?
> ```
> 
> Staying tuned!And, You are bad Patti.....


I might actually be flying up to Columbus in the next few weeks.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 9, 2010)

My latest GRR news is that beautiful little Star has had a "trial" adoption. She went home with a handsome little dwarf named Shadow. Shadow's mom and dad wanted to make sure that they will bond before finalizing the adoption. Keep your paws crossed. This would be a wonderful home for her with an older, retired couple.







This is Olivia, who will be with me until Tuesday, when her foster mom can take her:











My emergency pen won't stay empty long. We have a rabbit that was adopted out in February that is coming back into rescue. Same old "no time for the rabbit" excuse. I mean, really, didn't you know you didn't have time 3 months ago when you adopted? It never ends.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 10, 2010)

Aww, Thanks for the update Patti, I hope that this home is Star's forever home 

Looks like Olivia is another looker!

What's with people giving up their pets because they "don't have time"? I don't spend tons of time with everyone of my pets but they are loved, fed, clean and safe.

You are really tempting me....I'm just not so sure the hubby will agree to another bunny :expressionless


----------



## Myia09 (May 10, 2010)

Star is so beautiful! I hope things work out!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 10, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Star is so beautiful! I hope things work out!


Thanks Myia! Although I truly hope her adoption works out, she is so incredibly sweet that I wouldn't mind having her back.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 11, 2010)

This afternoon will be Snowball's first session as a pet therapy rabbit at a local nursing home. I'm so excited! She may have a day care gig lined up too in the future.


----------



## hartleybun (May 11, 2010)

:bunnyheart good luck to snowball - im sure she will have them wrapped around her pretty paws!

and as for the people who adopted a bunny only to find they had no time for her:tantrum::soapbox


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 11, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> :bunnyheart good luck to snowball - im sure she will have them wrapped around her pretty paws!


I'll be taking pictures. Stay tuned.....


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 11, 2010)

Snowball had a wonderful visit to the nursing home. She has to be the most patient bunny ever! You should see the residents faces light up when they meet her. It was a very rewarding experience for both of us. We plan to make a monthly visit.


----------



## Myia09 (May 11, 2010)

Oh my gosh! That is so wonderful!

You just do so much good!


----------



## RandomWiktor (May 11, 2010)

Awww, I love those photos of Snowball at the nursing home. Wonderful!


----------



## luvthempigs (May 11, 2010)

So is Snowball the bunny who was returned? It's great that she is so patient and doesn't mind all the people. Looks like you guys were a big hit! I bet they can't wait for you to come back


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 11, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> So is Snowball the bunny who was returned? It's great that she is so patient and doesn't mind all the people. Looks like you guys were a big hit! I bet they can't wait for you to come back



No, I've had Snowball for 2 years now. I get the "returned bunny" tomorrow. I've never met him before.

When I first got Snowball, she was starring in "Monty Python and the Holy Grail". LOL! You may be too young to remember that. She was incredibly vicious. Once, she gave me a free eyebrow piercing. Just shows what love and attention can accomplish. Today, Snowball is the most lovable bunny that ever hopped the face of the earth.

We loved our nursing home visit today and can't wait to return. There was one male resident that was sitting on a bench alone and seemed extremely despondent. He really perked up and gave HUGE smiles when Snowball visited him. I can't wait until our next visit. Nursing homes seem so depressing and I am thrilled to bring a moment of joy into their lives.


----------



## hartleybun (May 12, 2010)

well done snowball and well done you. those are some lovely pics that speak volumes. i really find it hard to believe that this beautiful bunny was anything like the bun in 'holy grail'!! im glad you are both returning to the nursing home. what a bunderful thing to do


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 16, 2010)

Here is the new kid on the block. Pancake is the rabbit that was returned to rescue by the person who adopted her 3 months ago who decided that she "didn't have time for her." She is such a little cutie! She will be spayed on Tuesday. I need to ask the vet for an opinion on her weight because she feels a bit thin to me.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 16, 2010)

Pancake (hubby calls her "Flapjack") had so much fun with playtime today. She binkied up a storm! I don't think her adopter gave her much attention.

We have a question on our adoption application "Under what circumstances would you give up your rabbit?" Of course, her adopter said "Never."


----------



## Happi Bun (May 16, 2010)

Poor Pancake being returned...  She's a little cutie too. She is living the good life now though! 
I hope all goes well with her spay so she can find a loving permanent home.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 16, 2010)

Thank you Erika! In any case, she will have a better life. Sometimes it is hard to screen adopters. They put on a good show!


----------



## luvthempigs (May 16, 2010)

Very cute bunny indeed :biggrin2:

Look at the bright side,atleast she gave her back to the rescue instead of leaving her to rot in a cage or something even worse 

The rescue doesn't have the buns spayed/neutered before they go to their new homes?


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 17, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> The rescue doesn't have the buns spayed/neutered before they go to their new homes?


Yes, we do. However, Pancake was too young to be spayed when she went to this home. It was when we contacted the adopter to get her spayed now that she is old enough, we were asked to take her back. Pancake was one of the many babies we took in earlier this year from the shelter that inadvertantly allowed their rabbits to breed.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 17, 2010)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> *luvthempigs wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The rescue doesn't have the buns spayed/neutered before they go to their new homes?
> ...



Oh poor baby hhhmmmmm can I get rid of my bed and drive to Florida drive back and live on the couch for the next 10 to 15 years LOL then hopefully bond her to Storm and Jessi.

I wish LOL I don't need another one.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 18, 2010)

Pancake got spayed today and did very well. She is home now and seems quite perky! Way to go Pancake!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 18, 2010)

Cute story.....I was holding Snowball at an event on Saturday. A young girl came in and asked me "is that Snowball?" I replied yes and she exclaimed "I see Snowball everywhere!" I guess her mom brings her to lots of pet events. Snowball is getting famous!


----------



## luvthempigs (May 18, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Cute story.....I was holding Snowball at an event on Saturday. A young girl came in and asked me "is that Snowball?" I replied yes and she exclaimed "I see Snowball everywhere!" I guess her mom brings her to lots of pet events. Snowball is getting famous!


LOL! Too funny :biggrin:Gotta love having a famous bunny


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 20, 2010)

I was having a great time playing with the new bunny Pancake. Until she climbed up on my shoulder and PEED on [email protected]!!!!!! I still love her though. Really, I do.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 23, 2010)

It's been way too long since I updated this blog. It's our slow rescue season.

Just wanted to update on our bunny Star, who was on a trial adoption. Her adopter worked VERY hard with her and Shadow and after several months, now has a successful bonding and has formalized Star's adoption. I really give the adopter a lot of credit. Many folks would have given up a long time ago a returned her.

Way to go Star and Shadow!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 23, 2010)

Star and her husbun Shadow:


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 24, 2010)

Yea for Star :clapping: She is a beautiful bunny :inlove:


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 24, 2010)

Gosh I love star so much! And I am glad she found a husbun!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 4, 2010)

My sweet little Pancake has found a furever home!!! A very nice family met her last weekend at Petco and decided to make her a family member. She will most likely go home this weekend.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 18, 2010)

Our little Pancake went home with her new family last week:






The cage doesn't stay empty long though......this is Junior (will likely be renamed) who I will pick up from the shelter on Friday. This is his shelter picture.






Isn't he a handsome boy? More pictures to follow once I pick him up.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 18, 2010)

I love this thread!! I want to foster SO bad now!!!! But there isnt any shelters around here besides one and they hardly ever have bunnies


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 18, 2010)

How come you always get the bunnies with the cool markings? :dude: :biggrin:


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 18, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 18, 2010)

Just lucky, I guess! I can't wait to pick him up. He does have very handsome markings.


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 18, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> ...this is Junior (will likely be renamed)...


Interesting markings - is he a sort of harlequin-marked Dutch? Or is that just an artifact of the picture?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 18, 2010)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ...this is Junior (will likely be renamed)...
> ...


I'll be able to tell you more once I get him. His marking are very unique. Definately has Dutch in him.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 18, 2010)

*Whiskerz wrote: *


> I love this thread!! I want to foster SO bad now!!!! But there isnt any shelters around here besides one and they hardly ever have bunnies


Fostering really is awesome. You get to meet (and love) so many bunnies. It's very heartwarming when you see them go to a wonderful furever home.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 20, 2010)

We've got a Flemish Giant baby!






Here is his Petfinder listing:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16995909

Look at those ears! I think that he will be adopted fast (hopes). You rarely see a Flemish Giant in rescue.

On another note, Harley (formerly known as Junior) arrived in my home this morning. He is such a handsome and active little guy. As soon as he settles in a bit I will post some pictures.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 20, 2010)

Harley was just neutered yesterday. I've rarely had any male rabbits. He still sprays. Learned the hard way!

Look at what a handsome fellow he is:














\

Snowball is very intrigued by him:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 21, 2010)

Harley needs to spend time in his cage until his desire to spray passes. His spray went about 10 feet today. Seriously.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 22, 2010)

:shock: I guess boys will be boys!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 23, 2010)

Nothing like being woken up to thumping at 4:00 am. I can tell that Harley is going to be a handful. He has lust in his heart for Snowball too. He sits there for hours and stares at her.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 24, 2010)

Haha....I had a guy over the house today working on our home theater system. Flash was stretched out relaxing in the living room and he asked "is that a real rabbit?" Then he enjoyed feeding Flash a few treats. Nice!!


----------

